# Prozac?



## Carlyisdreaming (Oct 1, 2009)

My psychiatrist is reccomending that I start taking Prozac, and I'm unsure about it because some patients that take it experience increased suicidal thoughts that are under 25 (I'm sixteen) and right now one little thing could push me over the edge. But at the same time, I'm finding it hard to function with the feelings of severe DP and anxiety I just very recently got...  I guess I was just wondering if any of you guys have tried Prozac and if so, how was your expereince with it?


----------



## mark75 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Carly,

I have taken prozac on a few different occasions, and I take a low dose of it right now. (I am 34).

I've also tried many other SSRIs and similar drugs, so these are just a few observations about it.

Observations:
1) It can be a bit stimulating for some people (it was for me, especially when I started it). Do you feel amped after caffiene? It's similar to a feeling of having a little too much caffiene at first (again, for many people , and me...I know some people feel more tired on it instead...but it is known to be a bit more energizing than drugs like Lexapro or Paxil for example). If you have quite a bit of anxiety right now, just realize that sometimes prozac can make you feel a little anxious at first (especially if the dose goes up too quickly). Long term, it can help some people with anxiety obviously, but that is one tough thing that takes a little patience at first. For me (see below), taking below the 20mg standard dose really keeps side effects away that make me feel worse.
2) Some doctors still prescribe a dose that is a bit too high for many people at first. I am just speculating but sometimes I wonder if that is why some feel the suicidal thoughts...too much of the drug while their brain is getting used to it? I'm not sure, but it is a valid concern and it's good you are aware of this just in case you do try it and feel icky. Just remember you can stop it if you feel even worse! You might mention you were reading about prozac and wondered if you could just start at 5 or 10mg a day at first and see what your doc says (if you do try it). Some docs start people on 10mg and want you to move to 20mg rather quickly before waiting to see if 10mg works. For some people, 10 (or even 5mg a day) can help a bit, at least for depression. So it can be wise to take it slowly with your doctors supervision.

Anyway - various others on this forum have taken prozac as well so hopefully you get some ideas to help you make a decision. I know it has helped some folks on here, and some folks have felt worse on it as well (and feel better off of it).

BTW - I take 5mg of prozac right now, and a small dose of another drug (nortriptilene) and this combo does help me personally. It has taken me some trial and error.

Hope that is helpful info. Hope things go better for you soon!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Do not take it. It has SERIOUS and common side-effects and is probably the most dangerous antidepressant on the market. That a psychiatrist will prescribe Prozac of all drugs to someone in your position is a disgrace.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Do not take it. It has SERIOUS and common side-effects and is probably the most dangerous antidepressant on the market. That a psychiatrist will prescribe Prozac of all drugs to someone in your position is a disgrace.


I personally dont think any SSRI is good.....especially for DPD. DPD sufferers often have symptoms rooted in anxiety, as well as a distortion in sensory and spatial perception. Prozac was not good for me, zoloft was worse. SNRIs were horrible as well. Not saying there aren't some that may benefit but i feel that meds that slow down brain activity and calm are better. This is why some of the anti seizure meds seem to help- klonopin, lamictal, and neurontin in some cases. I have had some success using trileptal as it is very transparent and has no side effects for me.....keeps me somewhat stable. I also take klonopin, and may add a low dose of lamictal to the mix as more of an antidepressant- the klonopin has a tendency to depress and the trileptal doesnt do much to lift mood.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Do not take it. It has SERIOUS and common side-effects and is probably the most dangerous antidepressant on the market.


I wasn't aware that fluoxetine was substantially worse than other SSRIs. Do you have a citation for this? (I'm asking because I'm curious, not because I think you're wrong.)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have, but the studies and articles are on my copy of *Generation Rx* which I have currently lent out. You should watch that documentary, its "video on demand" rentable/streamable on Amazon for like 1 dollar. It is also all over the internet in DVDR and XVID format, but the filmmaker deserves his money.

www.generationrxfilm.com


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I've seen Generation Rx and I wasn't at all impressed. It's scientology propaganda, and I think we all know how biased they are when it comes to psychotropics and psychiatry. If I recall correctly, the message was that all antidepressants are bad, not that fluoxetine was somehow worse than other antidepressants.

I would hope you have a credible source for your claim.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think you are refering to "Psychiatry : An Industry Of Death" because that one is funded by Scientology (which they wait until the very end to reveal) I threw that movie in the trash afterwards. It fits your description. "Generation Rx" is a whole other matter, Kevin P. Miller is an experienced filmmaker with no ties to Scientology (although I have to do some digging now to be sure). Check out the website and the film to see if we are talking about the same movie. Infact I am so curious about your take on the film because you know more about these things than I do (Generation Rx that is) that if you have Paypal I?d be happy to pay your rental-fee.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I've seen both of the films, and I'm glad we agree Psychiatry: An Industry of Death is complete garbage. I thought David P. Miller had ties with scientology; perhaps I was wrong.

Regardless, I haven't watched Generation Rx in a while, and I can't turn down an opportunity to hear myself talk, so I'll "rent" it and post my take with a week or so if I remember to do so. Sound good?


----------

